# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Clen Tabs and Liquid

## Rando911

Hey guys, 
Has anyone seen Clen that looks like this? The tabs have a G on one side and 50 on the other.

The liquid tastes like cherry cough med's and is a thick pink syrup.

Any words of wisdom is appreciated!

----------

